# 2009/2010 Handgun Challenge!!



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 16, 2009)

Might as well start this thing early...

I am in.  In addition, I am going to donate something for the most Doe taken again, but will not know what till closer to season.  Dues were 10 dollars last year and there was a few people who donated different things as well.  

Hopefully Handgunner will take over this thing again, if not, i will or someone else will...in any case, it should be fun and i am looking forward to seeing some nice handgun kills on here.  


Who else is going to get in??


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 16, 2009)

What about the Bear I plan to take - Will it qualify?

Ron


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 16, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> What about the Bear I plan to take - Will it qualify?
> 
> Ron



ummmm, i am sure you would get an "E" for effort and it would definitely earn you some "COOL" points but i am not to sure about points for deer....


----------



## davidf (Jun 16, 2009)

i'm in


----------



## bluedvl11 (Jun 16, 2009)

How does it work?  Everyone throws in 10 bucks and the biggest deer killed with a handgun takes the pot?  Some rules would help if you want some of us newbies to join!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 16, 2009)

bluedvl11 said:


> How does it work?  Everyone throws in 10 bucks and the biggest deer killed with a handgun takes the pot?  Some rules would help if you want some of us newbies to join!



Check out this thread:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=206619

The first post has the rules that we used last year.  I am going to assume we will have the same rules this year.


I am definately in again this year and am good for $10 or $20 as the entry fee.

I would however like to make the suggestion that the prize this year be a Cabelas, Midway, Grafs, Midsouth or other gift card rather than Bass Pro.  I understand that people might want Bass Pro because there are two stores in GA, but neither one is that close to me, so I would be doing the mail-order thing anyway.

Marlin, I wouldn't be opposed to allowing 10 points for other animals taken with a handgun during the 09-10 deer hunting season.  Basically, it would make any other game animal similar to a doe.  So, if someone was going out west to hunt, a pronghorn, elk or mulie would be counted as 10 points toward your team's total, regardless of the sex of the animal.

Just my input, yours may vary.


----------



## KLR650 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would like to get in but the rules hamstring those of us in the far north mountains. We only get three doe days and a couple special/quota hunts, where most of the rest of the state they are fair game start to finish. Most mountain bucks have to earn there keep and not corn/peanut/soybean fed and typicaly run smaller.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 16, 2009)

KLR650 said:


> I would like to get in but the rules hamstring those of us in the far north mountains. We only get three doe days and a couple special/quota hunts, where most of the rest of the state they are fair game start to finish. Most mountain bucks have to earn there keep and not corn/peanut/soybean fed and typicaly run smaller.



So, what would you propose to make it more suitable for the Northern guys?


----------



## blakely (Jun 16, 2009)

I plan to join in this year.


----------



## typarker69 (Jun 16, 2009)

I want in this year. Did not have a pistol (for hunting) last year but got one now.


----------



## 500 S&W (Jun 16, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> What about the Bear I plan to take - Will it qualify?
> 
> Ron



Are you going to take it with the BFR 444?

That's what I used to take mine.

Sean

Oh yea, I'm in!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to see a bit of interest.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jun 16, 2009)

Count me for being in again as well


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Chad,

I PMed Handgunner and let him know that I would be willing to take on the "admin" duties of the Challenge this year.


----------



## KLR650 (Jun 16, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> So, what would you propose to make it more suitable for the Northern guys?



Don't know if that is possable with the way the state has it set up. I try to bag my limit of does durring archery and BP and use my pistola where I can. I suppose I was just thinking out loud that it is just not a doable thing for some(me). If I bust someting good I will post pics but beyond that I predict a low point count.


----------



## hunter63john (Jun 17, 2009)

I would like to give it a shot this year!


----------



## Forkhorn (Jun 17, 2009)

Once again, I'm in.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jun 17, 2009)

You know I'm in. Hopefully you will need more than 3 Team deer to win this year. I have a new 10mm load ready to drop some deer!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 17, 2009)

ATLRoach, you better be in again!!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 17, 2009)

KLR650 said:


> Don't know if that is possable with the way the state has it set up. I try to bag my limit of does durring archery and BP and use my pistola where I can. I suppose I was just thinking out loud that it is just not a doable thing for some(me). If I bust someting good I will post pics but beyond that I predict a low point count.



As was pointed out by ATLRoach, a team of two guys with a combined 3 kills won the thing last year, so don't count yourself out for fear of only killing one or two with a pistol.

I only shot one small buck last year, period.  But I will still donate this year.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 17, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


>



I'll donate a prize of some sort again this year


----------



## KLR650 (Jun 18, 2009)

Recon I will throw in.

 I also like your sugestion for allowing score for non-deer points, we do have pigs and bear. How about 15 points for a bear kill(state law only allows for one per year) with a HG?( oh, did I mention I use a .357 with a 185gr boolit)


----------



## bowhntr (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys i'd like a chance at that money . I took five last season with my Contender and plan to do as well this year.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 19, 2009)

bowhntr said:


> Hey guys i'd like a chance at that money . I took five last season with my Contender and plan to do as well this year.




You can only be in if you are my partner.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jun 19, 2009)

Mike you can team up with whom you want. We all know the 10mms will be king again next year.


----------



## bowhntr (Jun 19, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> You can only be in if you are my partner.



Yes we talked about this last season I would be honored to be your partner.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey gents, sorry I've not responded to this sooner.   Been kinda busy with other things.

The challenge is going to happen, just like last year.  We'll use this thread to hopefully open up suggestions as to what rules may need amended, and what prizes or gift cards can be bought.  In the past I've always just bought a BPS gift card, but if it's better for everyone involved, I may just send a check or money order to the winners and let them spend it where they want, and how they want.

Last year we had a blast doing this as the year before.

I'm good with a $20 buy-in as it'll just make the winners pot more sweet!

Mike, I got your PM.  Thank you.  I could use some help... If you will, try and compile or at least keep track of all the tips and suggestions as for possible rule changes, etc... I'll get with you and hopefully make some additions and changes to the rules.  One rule I am going to add to the rules this year is a 7 day grace period on entering a kill.   Last year I had a few wanting to hold an "ace up their sleeve" for the last week or so...  So this year you must enter your kill within 7 days of taking it.   And I guess to verify that, we may need to add a cellphone or newspaper to the picture.

I am open to any and all suggestions, but do want to keep this challenge as simple and fun as it was last year.  The more rules we have to keep up with, the more complicated it gets, and the less fun it becomes.

Lookin' forward to it y'all.. It won't be long!

Chad, I'll call ya soon as I can!  Thanks again!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd like to give you guys my money this year!  I do most of my killing with a bow, but enjoy my hog leg as well!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 25, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Mike, I got your PM.  Thank you.  I could use some help... If you will, try and compile or at least keep track of all the tips and suggestions as for possible rule changes, etc...




Done.  

And I will add that if anyone has an input on the rules that they would rather not make public themselves, feel free to PM me with it and I will add it to the list.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 5, 2009)

ttt!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 11, 2009)

KLR650 said:


> Recon I will throw in.
> 
> I also like your sugestion for allowing score for non-deer points, we do have pigs and bear. How about 15 points for a bear kill(state law only allows for one per year) with a HG?( oh, did I mention I use a .357 with a 185gr boolit)


I'm not a huge fan of bonus points for other animals being taken.  We have no hogs around here, so if you or anyone else is covered up in them, them whoever doesn't have hogs would go into this handicapped from the get-go.

If we could allow bonus points for say a coyote, something that is everywhere, then I'd be for bonus, but not for hogs or bear.

Let me toss this out there as well.  For those of us that have small game handguns, what about a side challenge, just for fun, for us... with nothing but bragging rights for the prize?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 11, 2009)

Handgunner,

My suggestion would be only to allow big game animals to score.  And only during GA's deer season.  So, if bear season overlaps with deer season and you shoot a bear, then you would get points.  If you go to WY and shoot an antelope during GA's firearms deer season, then you would get points.  I say this because if you are chasing a bear in the north mountains or an antelope in WY, you aren't shooting a deer here in GA during that time.
The other part of my plan would be that any non-deer big game animal scores the same as a doe.  10 points.  You shoot a Booner Elk with a Handgun....10 points.  That way it evens the playing field for those of us who are only going to shoot at GA deer.

Hogs and coyotes don't count because they are non-game animals.

That is my suggestion.

As far as the small game hunting, I am in.  I would even be willing to toss in $5 to make it more interesting.


----------



## KLR650 (Jul 11, 2009)

We certainly are not "covered up with hogs up here but have hunted in areas that are. On state/fed land pigs get treated as game animals(no size/bag limit) with a posted season, private land is another story.

Side match for small game may be interesting, bagged a bunch of tree rats last year with a iron sight single six.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 11, 2009)

I would prefer it stay with deer, even though i plan to hunt elsewhere for bear with my handgun this year, and i am almost guaranteed to take one, as i have taken one every year prior except one.  I am fine with just deer.  If someone wants to start another challenge for any species than thats fine too.  Right?


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't want to complicate things with added rules or bonuses.  When we get too many species involved, states, etc... then it gets confusing to most, and a pain to keep up with.

I kind of see Mike's point... if Mr. A goes to Colorado elk hunting, then he's not in Georgia trying to take a deer.  So, I could possibly see giving him the same score as a deer for an elk he may take.

We may take that route if most are in favor.  But I do want to keep this simple as possible so that we can all enjoy the challenge and not cloud the fun with specifics and complications.


----------



## specialk (Jul 15, 2009)

count me and my son in again. we will play by any rules, but i agree-too many rules are a bad thing.  i liked the way we did it the first year, it worked fine.  i do have a question, what is the purpose/advantage of having a 2 person team?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 16, 2009)

Hogs would definitely tilt the advantage to us southern swampers.  I know I can kill a pile of them with my .44.  I wouldn't because I prefer to hunt them with my longbow, but others don't bow hunt.  I killed 5 with my longbow last year, and could have killed 50 with my wheel gun.

I like HandgunHTR's plan the best.


----------



## davidf (Jul 16, 2009)

i think the way we did it last year worked. i do take several hogs a year with my pistol also but it wouldn't be fair to those who don't have hogs on there property. the only thing i would consider changing is to go with individuals instead of teams.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 16, 2009)

The only advantage of teams is 2 things.

1.  For those that can't get out and hunt a whole lot, their partner can hopefully take up some slack.

2.  It's easier to keep up with the scores of say 14 teams, rather than 28 folks.

If we have enough participants this year, I've entertained the idea of maybe doing this in teams of 3.


We all good with the $20 buy-in?


----------



## davidf (Jul 16, 2009)

i'm good with $20 buy-in and if i can help with anything let me know


----------



## specialk (Jul 16, 2009)

me and my son are in, just say when and where on the $$.....


----------



## 500 S&W (Jul 19, 2009)

$20.00 buy in is fine with me.

Sean


----------



## SakoL61R (Jul 19, 2009)

$20 ea. and two person teams works for me.  
IMO, GA deer only, Oct 17-Jan 1.

Perhaps there could be an "unlimited" challenge for 6, 8 or even 12 months; any state/province, deer, elk, moose, speed goats, hogs, yotes, etc.

Sako
on the 2 week count-down to be outta this desert for good


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 19, 2009)

So who is collecting dinero and when can we start sending it?  I think the sooner we get a good fixed number on who is going to be in the contest the better off we will be.  Alot of people have said they were good to get in but in past experiences, i know that when it comes to money, there is always a few that drop out.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 20, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> So who is collecting dinero and when can we start sending it?  I think the sooner we get a good fixed number on who is going to be in the contest the better off we will be.  Alot of people have said they were good to get in but in past experiences, i know that when it comes to money, there is always a few that drop out.


Exactly.

I'll make a thread starting at the first of August for a sign-up sheet and then as they start signing up, I'll send them my address.

Once all the money is collected and we decide on who all is in, I'll put the money in a savings account to go to the winners in either a money order or cashiers check.  That way they can spend it where they want.

We'll have the whole month of August to sign up, then have September to collect -- Draw and announce teams at  the first of October.

Sound fair enough to everyone?

If we have enough members join, I have no problem going with  3 man teams.  Any objections?


----------



## bowhntr (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in for $20


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 20, 2009)

no objection.

11P&Y


----------



## davidf (Jul 21, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 21, 2009)

No objections here.

I will re-read the posts and tally up the different rules changes proposals.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jul 29, 2009)

I may be interested in participating.  I will be hunting with a handgun for the first time this fall. I will be focusing on taking deer with my pistol, but I will also be carrying my rifle, just  in case I get a shooter buck out of pistol range.    I really hope to get my first hand gun kill this fall.  Would you guys still be interested in having someone that will not be hunting with a pistol exclusively?


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 29, 2009)

Hawken2222 said:


> I may be interested in participating.  I will be hunting with a handgun for the first time this fall. I will be focusing on taking deer with my pistol, but I will also be carrying my rifle, just  in case I get a shooter buck out of pistol range.    I really hope to get my first hand gun kill this fall.  Would you guys still be interested in having someone that will not be hunting with a pistol exclusively?


Very few of us hunt with a handgun exclusively. I take my rifle along as well.  If a deer is within 100 yards, it's taken with a handgun... if it's beyond that, the 25-06 gets to eat.. 

Join up!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 29, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Very few of us hunt with a handgun exclusively. I take my rifle along as well.  If a deer is within 100 yards, it's taken with a handgun... if it's beyond that, the 25-06 gets to eat..
> 
> Join up!



Is that "handgun hunting" though?  If a monster steps out at 75 yards, are you gonna grab the rifle?  I don't want an exuse for doing it another way myself.  I'll be toting a handgun miles from the truck, just because of portability.

Not trying to put down another mans methods, but just my thoughts.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 29, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Is that "handgun hunting" though?  If a monster steps out at 75 yards, are you gonna grab the rifle?  I don't want an exuse for doing it another way myself.  I'll be toting a handgun miles from the truck, just because of portability.
> 
> Not trying to put down another mans methods, but just my thoughts.


If I have my handgun with me and he's within 100 yards, my handgun will be used.  Period.

If it's over 100 yards, my rifle gets used.

It may not be considered "handgun hunting" by the truest of definitions, but it's fun to me.

The only time I only carry my handgun exclusively is when I'm in thickets and my max shot is 100 yards and in...

Personally, I see no need in carrying a 100 yard weapon onto a field, where my shots can be up to 300 yards or so.  So then, I carry both.. in case a shot does present itself within my comfort zone.  During the rut, I hunt a lot of fields so that I can see a good ways off.  I don't want to be sitting there with a handgun when the buck of a lifetime comes chasing a doe out across in front of me at 130 yards... 

Or, when I'm out for some freezer meat... I'll take a doe with either.. Just depends on where she's at...


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 29, 2009)

That's cool.  I too try to do what I enjoy.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 29, 2009)

I tend to just commune with nature with a couple of firearms nearby... I "hunt" with a flintlock rifle but if something appears within handgun distance I intend to use a Ruger Old Army, if not I'll try to harvest something with the flintlock. Once I got some meat in the freezer I may leave the rifle at the house. A couple of times I let someone convince me I need to use a rifle and not carry a handgun, both times I could have gotten a deer with my GP100 and I didn't connect with the rifle I had... both times my stupidity of course but just the same.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 29, 2009)

I will be carrying a handgun exclusively on most places i go because i will expect my shots to be less than 200 yards from my tree stand...but if i get another new rifle and wanna try it out, i will make the exception.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 29, 2009)

It is all handguns all the time for me this year.  

Except during bow season of course.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 30, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I will be carrying a handgun exclusively on most places i go because i will expect my shots to be less than 200 yards from my tree stand...but if i get another new rifle and wanna try it out, i will make the exception.


But is shooting a deer at 200 yards with a handgun, true "handgun hunting"???   



Can't wait for the contest to start!!!  I'm gettin' ansy!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm excited as well!  I don't think I've ever anticipated a deer season as much as this one before.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 30, 2009)

Handgunner, 200 yards with my Lone Eagle is easy...much further and i would need a new scope for it!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 1, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Handgunner, 200 yards with my Lone Eagle is easy...much further and i would need a new scope for it!!!


----------



## stove man (Aug 2, 2009)

*stove man*

I would also like to see some rules. Do you have different classes. I like to use a open sited 41magnum. Not hardly fair agianst the scoped models like the contenders.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 2, 2009)

stove man said:


> I would also like to see some rules. Do you have different classes. I like to use a open sited 41magnum. Not hardly fair agianst the scoped models like the contenders.



Here is a copy of the rules from last year.  I believe most will remain the same...as far a is know there is or will be no different classes.  I hunt with a Glock 20 and a Lone Eagle in 308.  Both are totally on different ends of the handgun spectrum but i take either one depending on the area i am hunting.  As far as your 41 not being fair compared to scoped models...  One difference is that this year, it will be 20 dollars...or at least that is what i was reading...Another difference is that the gift certificate will possibly be to Cabelas instead of Bass pro because not everyone lives within reasonable driving distance of Bass Pro.





*Members must show what weapon they'll be using prior to the opener of gun season.

*Any member taking a deer with their handgun, must attach a picture of that deer, with them and their handgun in the picture. A local newspaper with the date on it, is a bit much as I know a lot of people can't get to a store. Not saying we won't use that, but it's in the air right now.

Scoring will be this. All does will score as 10 points. All bucks will score as 5 points, plus the number of points x 2. (i.e. a 4 point buck would score13 points, a 6 point buck will score 17 points, etc...). I want to do it this way to discourage people from shooting small bucks to just "score" when a doe will score just as well. The bigger the buck you hold out for, the better your score will be. Take does to rack up a score.

We can do this with teams, or as singles. It depends on how many decide to participate.

As for prizes. Each participant will pay an entry fee of $10. After all have paid, I'll put the money back and split it via a Bass Pro Gift Certificate to each winning team-mate.

I'll also try and round up more prizes and donations for additional prizes. If anyone participating has something laying around the house they no longer need or use, and want to offer it up as a prize, thank you. It will be appreciated. Last year we had quite a few nice donations!

I don't want this to be a headache, but rather a fun little challenge to get more involved with handgun hunting. I know it's easy as pie to cheat in this, as anyone can take a deer with a rifle, and then add in the handgun, but I'd also like to think most here are honest and aren't taking this challenge THAT seriously enough to want to cheat at it.

It's just for fun.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 4, 2009)

stove man said:


> I would also like to see some rules. Do you have different classes. I like to use a open sited 41magnum. Not hardly fair agianst the scoped models like the contenders.





11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Here is a copy of the rules from last year.  I believe most will remain the same...as far a is know there is or will be no different classes.  I hunt with a Glock 20 and a Lone Eagle in 308.  Both are totally on different ends of the handgun spectrum but i take either one depending on the area i am hunting.  As far as your 41 not being fair compared to scoped models...  One difference is that this year, it will be 20 dollars...or at least that is what i was reading...Another difference is that the gift certificate will possibly be to Cabelas instead of Bass pro because not everyone lives within reasonable driving distance of Bass Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Chad.

Stove Man... We didn't make categories last year due to it just over complicating what we wanted to be a simple and for fun, competition among those that hunt with handguns.

It's mainly for fun, with a nice price pool in the end for the winners.  The gift certificate could be for Bass Pro, Cabela's, or I could just mail out a money order to each winner and they spend it at the local mom and pop stores if they'd like.


----------



## stove man (Aug 5, 2009)

That sounds good to me. I do not pose a threat to someone more commited to using a pistol more than me. I just take it to spice up the year. Thanks guys


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 13, 2009)

Everyone check here for updates and possible prize donations.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3890329#post3890329

The sign-up sheet will be posted hopefully within a week.


----------

